# Adria Supersonic



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

After a couple of successful years with our Autosleeper Broadway we found the Supersonic at the NEC last October! Our children were getting too big for the Autosleeper overcab bed and following the offer of a too good to be true (which actually turned out to be true) deal we collected our new motorhome today.

There's lots to learn but so far we are well chuffed - and the dealers say it is the first one on the road in the UK which is a little added bonus!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice


joe


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If our Adria is anything to go by, you have bought a quality, well-built van. Should you ever need spares or replacement parts, I can assure you that service and shipment is excellent. If your dealer is an official Adria dealer, then you should receive the same quality service.

I broke an overhead cupboard door catch (brute force and ignorance  ) and had a replacement from UK stock within 3 days. Another (extra) part that had to come from the factory took only 5 days - not bad all the way from Slovenia!

Happy motorhoming! Enjoy!

Colin


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Very impressive - enjoy


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

No, I'm not jealous at all.............


Looks great - enjoy it to the max and travel safely


----------

